# Leather Patches?



## branjangles (May 8, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and to this topic as well. I was wondering where I would be able to find leather patches like these and pricing if possible. Thanks in advance! 

http://cache1.bigcartel.com/product_images/55297987/Beanie_Product_French_Navy.jpg


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Most of label manufacturer made that, try to contact with them and ask for a pricing which will be based on an order size to get a better quote.


----------



## branjangles (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I was wondering if you had any recommendations for labeling companies? Preferably located in Southern California, but I am also open to companies located elsewhere.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

how many pcs do you like to order? I have some here to provide for our manufacturing. : ). I don't know any around USA. But you can do a search in google.


----------



## branjangles (May 8, 2012)

Probably only about 15-25. I'm really just looking into the pricing to know if it's in my price range to make or not.


----------



## CareFreeSociety (Nov 8, 2012)

branjangles said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and to this topic as well. I was wondering where I would be able to find leather patches like these and pricing if possible. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cache1.bigcartel.com/product_images/55297987/Beanie_Product_French_Navy.jpg







I am also looking for the same thing for my clothing brand and here is what I found. 

Garments Leather Patch - Buy Garments Leather Patch,Embossed Leather Patch,Leather Garments Patch Product on Alibaba.com

They are about 5 cents a piece with a minimum order of 50pcs. If you buy some email me and let me know how they worked for you!


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

I too would be interested...I can't imagine they'd only be a nickel each.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you can get the leather from tandy leather in so cal. the look in your image is embossed. you can get classes from them as well on doing this yourself.


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, Anyemb.com is good company to provide you this. They have good service. I have used them before. www.anyemb.com is their webiste. You can look at it and request what you want. Hope can help you


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

binki said:


> you can get the leather from tandy leather in so cal. the look in your image is embossed. you can get classes from them as well on doing this yourself.


Yes, but if you go into Tandy Leather you will be become fascinated by all the fun stuff they have and you will buy lots of stuff you don't need or have time to learn how to do. Then you will feel guilty for spending all that money on fun stuff that just sits there waiting for you to do something with it. Ask me how I know.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

it is like a candy store


----------

